# Tu n’arriveras pas à me faire culpabiliser davantage / plus que ça de t’avoir quitté. (FR)



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

How would you translate the following in german in the most natural way:

Tu n’arriveras pas à me faire culpabiliser advantage de t’avoir quitté.

You can’t make me feel guilty anymore for dumping you.

Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## j-Adore

Oceanboy said:


> Tu n’arriveras pas à me faire culpabiliser advantage *davantage *de t’avoir quitté.
> 
> You ca*n’t *make me feel guilty *anymore *for dumping you.



Note: "davantage" doesn't have the meaning of "not ... anymore".

And I'd drop the "davantage" anyway, after the phrasing "tu n’arriveras pas à ...".


[faithful to the original]


Dafür, dass ich dich verlassen habe, würde ich mir (von dir) kein schlechtes Gewissen machen lassen.

[loose rendering]


Da lasse ich mir (von dir) kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden, nur weil ich dich verlassen habe.


Ich habe dir ja den Laufpass gegeben, lasse mir aber deswegen (von dir) keine Schuldgefühle einflößen/einjagen.


----------



## Gernot Back

My French is pretty rusty, but could it be:

_Du redest mir nicht auch noch ein schlechtes Gewissen dafür ein, dass ich mich von dir getrennt habe!_​


----------



## Oceanboy

Vielen Dank Gernot Back for your suggestion!

Just to reconfirm this is what you’d say in spoken german, right?


----------



## Gernot Back

Oceanboy said:


> Just to reconfirm this is what you’d say in spoken german, right?



Yes, this would be an idiomatic German sentence, but I'm not sure whether it is really equivalent to the French original. Let's wait for @JClaudeK's confirmation.


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> me faire culpabiliser


In French, ''culpabiliser'' exists also as a transitive verb (=to make someone feel guilty), therefore I think that ''faire'' is superfluous.
See example _Il a essayé de me culpabiliser _in the WRDictionary:  culpabiliser - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais.
The thread title would become simply ''Culpabiliser quelqu'un''.


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> In French, ''culpabiliser'' exists also as a transitive verb (=to make someone feel guilty), therefore I think that ''faire'' is superfluous.
> See example _Il a essayé de me culpabiliser _in the WRDictionary: culpabiliser - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais.
> The thread title would become simply ''Culpabiliser quelqu'un''.




Actually, there's a fundamental difference between the intransitive and transitive use of "culpabiliser", which makes them both grammatically sound and idiomatic, depending on context.


The intransitive structure "(me faire) culpabiliser" is focused on the *continuous *state of "_his/him _*fe*_*eling *guilty", "(ihn) sich schuldig *fühlen* (lassen)"._

*** In "(me *faire*) culpabiliser", the "faire" is the key.


The transitive structure "qqn. culpabiliser", on the other hand, is focused on the *one-time*,* single* action of "_*giving *a sense of guilt to him", "ihm ein schlechtes Gewissen *einreden*_".

So the OP's wording stands correct as is. In a nutshell:


intransitive: "_a continuous feeling of guilt on the part of the speaker himself_"


transitive: "_a one-time, single action of his interlocuter giving a sense of guilt to him_"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Note: "davantage" doesn't have the meaning of "not ... anymore".


Sans aucun doute ! Mais c'est "*pas* davantage" 


> [plus longtemps]
> je n'attendrai pas davantage    I won't wait any longer
> Traduction : davantage - Dictionnaire français-anglais Larousse





> − _Spéc._ Il peut être la marque d'une durée supérieure. Synon. _plus longtemps._« _Cette situation est intolérable, me dis-je. Elle ne peut durer davantage_ » (Benoit, _Atlant.,_1919, p. 46)._Sans tergiverser davantage, il sauta du lit_ (Martin du G., _Thib.,_Été 1914, 1936, p. 251).
> DAVANTAGE : Définition de DAVANTAGE



Edit: Well, on second thoughts, I'm not so sure, since the "pas" seems to belong to "n'arriveras". Still, I think that "not any longer" would be the correct translation … or that Oceanboy's sentence is correct, respectively.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> And I'd drop the "davantage" anyway, after the phrasing "tu n’arriveras pas à ...".


Couldn't that 'davantage' not mean ''even more''?  _You won't be able to make me feel even more guilty.. (i.e. than I already feel)?_
Me faire culpabiliser davantage = me faire culpabiliser encore plus.
''Tu n'arriveras pas'': with _ne _and _pas _the negation seems to be complete, therefore 'davantage' might be different from 'any longer' (just an idea).
_Du redest mir nicht ein noch schlechteres Gewissen dafür ein…./ Du wirst mein Schuldgefühl wohl nicht noch erhöhen..._


----------



## j-Adore

Oceanboy said:


> Tu n’arriveras *pas *à me faire culpabiliser *davantage *de t’avoir quitté.
> = You ca*n’t *make me feel guilty *anymore *for dumping you.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Still, I think that "*not any longer*" would be the correct translation … or that Oceanboy's sentence is correct, respectively.




Unfortunately, "davantage" in French doesn't quite work that way. "davantage" means "*plus*, en *quantité*, en *intensité *ou en *durée*".

OP's French and English sentences do not mean the same. It's a case of confusing "more [*mehr*]" with "not anymore / not any longer / no longer [*nicht mehr*]" in the English translation.

"not anymore / not any longer / no longer" in English can only mean: "something used to be true in the past / until now but is not true (as of) now / from now on".


You ca*n’t *make me feel guilty *anymore *for dumping you.
= You ca*n’t *make me feel guilty *any longer* for dumping you.
= You can* no longer *make me feel guilty for dumping you.

They can translate rather literally as:

= Du kannst mir *nicht mehr *ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden.
or more naturally: Du kannst mir *kein *schlechtes Gewissen *mehr *einreden.


On the other hand: Tu n’arriveras *pas *à me faire culpabiliser *davantage *de t’avoir quitté. = [pas ... (plus) intensément / not ... (more) strongly]

This can translate rather literally as:

= "You do*n't *get to make me feel *any guiltier* than I already do", implying that "even if I've been feeling* a little* / *somewhat *guilty (so far) -- *not any more*! (than this)".

= Es wird dir nicht gelingen, mich mich *schwer*/*schwerer *schuldig fühlen zu lassen.


Note: "Je ne veux *pas *en entendre *davantage*" means "I do*n't* want to hear *any more* about it ", "I do*n't* want to hear *any more* excuses", "I do*n't* want to hear *any more* nonsense".

"not ... *any more*" in two words doesn't mean the same as "not ... *anymore*" in one word.


Likewise: "Je n’attendrai *pas davantage*" can be rephrased as "Je *n*'attendrai *plus *(*si*) *longtemps*", and they both mean "Ich werde auf dich *nicht mehr lange* warten" instead of "Ich werde auf dich *nicht mehr *warten". The latter translates as "Je *ne *t'attendrai *plus*".


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> Es wird dir nicht gelingen, mich mich *schwer*/*schwerer *schuldig fühlen zu lassen.


----------



## j-Adore

@bearded I was just writing about this, including why "tu n’arriveras pas à" and "davantage" clashes with each other from a logical point of view.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> @bearded I was just writing about this, including why "tu n’arriveras pas à" and "davantage" clashes with each other from a logical point of view.


I'm glad that we apparently agree on that point.   Concerning your previous explanation abt. _culpabiliser/faire culpabiliser, _on the other hand, I still have some perplexities.


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> abt. _culpabiliser/faire culpabiliser, _on the other hand, I still have some perplexities.



Yes, it's a subtle difference, but the difference is perceived all the same. I've just had one of our corporate French translators skim through this entire thread. He seems to share my view on "_culpabiliser vs. faire culpabiliser_".


----------



## j-Adore

@bearded On the French-exclusive forum, I've just found an old thread where a French native says the following, which is a more concise version of my explanation at #8.



Punky Zoé said:


> Les deux existent:
> 
> culpabiliser, intransitif, signifie *éprouver *un sentiment de culpabilité
> culpabiliser, transitif, signifie *donner *un sentiment de culpabilité à.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> which is a more concise version of my explanation at #8.


Sorry, I don't think it is.  You can feel guilty for one moment or forever, you can make someone feel guilty just now or forever.
Meanwhile I, too, consulted a French native, and I obtained the following response:
''L'explication "a continous feeling " vs "a one time action"  n'est pas convaincante''.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Es wird dir nicht gelingen, mich mich *schwer*/*schwerer *schuldig fühlen zu lassen.


OK, dann lag ich falsch.


j-Adore said:


> "Je n’attendrai *pas davantage*" can be rephrased as "Je *n*'attendrai *plus *(*si*) *longtemps*", and they both mean "Ich werde auf dich *nicht mehr lange* warten"


Na ja, es bedeutet doch laut Larousse "not any longer", also würde man auf Deutsch sagen:
Ich werde nicht länger auf dich warten.
Oder?

Fragt sich noch, ob man den Satz irgendwie „hinbiegen“ könnte.
Tu ne feras plus me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté 
Tu ne feras pas davantage me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> ''L'explication "a *continous *feeling" vs "a *one-time* action" n'est pas convaincante''.




Note: "continuous" in English does not necessary mean "(continuing) for a long time"; it can be as short as "several seconds" -- as in "The alarm will sound *continuously *for ten seconds, three minutes, a few days".

There seems to be some misunderstanding on your part, which might be the source of your confusion. What I mean here is:


The verbs "give/donner", by their very nature, denote a *one-time*, *single *action.

For example:  "I *give *a (single) present to her." [a *one-time*, *single *action, the action being done in an instant].

You can never say:  "I'*ve been giving* a (single) present to her *for ten seconds*." [*continuous*]



Logically speaking, the verbs "feel/éprouver (a sense of guilt)", on the other hand, *generally *denote a sense of guilt staying in your mind *for a period of time *-- whether it be only *temporarily *(for a few seconds) or *for a long time*.

You can say:  "I'*ve been feeling *a (single) sense of guilt *for a period of time */ *for ten seconds */* for a few days*." [*continuous*]

As you can see, despite the same construction, the "*continuous*"-interpretation cannot logically apply to "give/donner" in this specific instance. Which is why I expressed the difference as "[give/donner]* one-time*,* single*" vs. "[feel/éprouver] *continuous*".


By the term "continuous", I'm not talking about *how long *a sense of guilt continues [temporarily or forever], which is how you seem to have interpreted my explanation at #8.  What I'm actually talking about here is rather the *intrinsic *difference between the two verbs.


culpabiliser, intransitif, signifie *éprouver *un sentiment de culpabilité
culpabiliser, transitif, signifie *donner *un sentiment de culpabilité à.

This is the best I can do to explain the subtle difference between the two, sorry.


----------



## j-Adore

Schlabberlatz said:


> Na ja, es bedeutet doch laut Larousse "not any longer", also würde man auf Deutsch sagen:
> Ich werde nicht länger auf dich warten.
> Oder?



Long story short, I wanted to point out the difference between "not ... any more" vs "not ... anymore" -- as well as "ne ... davantage" vs "ne ... plus".

It's sometimes not easy to capture this differece in other languages, though.

I'd say: "Ich werde nicht viel länger auf dich warten."

When you say "Je n’attendrai pas *davantage*", the focus is on "ne ... plus *longtemps*".




Schlabberlatz said:


> Fragt sich noch, ob man den Satz irgendwie „hinbiegen“ könnte.
> Tu ne feras plus me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté
> Tu ne feras pas davantage me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté



In the 1st, "me" is not correctly placed: "Tu ne me feras pas/plus culpabiliser."

In the 2nd, the position of "davantage" is not idiomatic. For example: "Elle a menti pour ne pas me (faire) culpabiliser davantage."


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Fragt sich noch, ob man den Satz irgendwie „hinbiegen“ könnte.
> Tu ne feras plus me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté
> Tu ne feras pas davantage me culpabiliser de t’avoir quitté


With 'not any longer' =>
Tu ne réussiras pas à me (faire) culpabiliser plus longtemps .......


j-Adore said:


> culpabiliser, intransitif, signifie *éprouver *un sentiment de culpabilité
> culpabiliser, transitif, signifie *donner *un sentiment de culpabilité à.
> 
> This is the best I can do to explain the subtle difference between the two, sorry.


 I agree.

Aber beide Verben (transitiv und intransitiv) rufen ein dauerhaftes Schuldgefühl hervor.

"faire culpabiliser qn" = jdn. dazu bringen, dass er ein schlechtes Gewissen hat (die Perspektive ist nicht die gleiche wie bei "culpabiliser" _transitiv_).


----------



## j-Adore

JClaudeK said:


> Aber *beide *Verben (transitiv und intransitiv) rufen ein *dauerhaftes *Schuldgefühl hervor.



Agreed. To be more precise, what I meant to explain was:



j-Adore said:


> intransitive: "_a* continuous feeling* of guilt on the part of the speaker himself -- whether it be only *temporarily *(for a few seconds) or *for a long time*_"
> 
> 
> transitive: "_a *one-time*, *single *action of his interlocuter *giving *a sense of guilt to him -- and after this action [me culpabiliser], he can harbour that feeling for as long as he wants -- whether it be only *temporarily *(for a few seconds) or *for a long time*_"


----------



## j-Adore

JClaudeK said:


> "faire culpabiliser qn" = jdn. *dazu bringen*, dass er ein schlechtes Gewissen hat (die *Perspektive *ist *nicht die gleiche *wie bei "culpabiliser" _transitiv_).



Agreed, as well. Speaking of the difference in perspective, the transitive "me culpabiliser" sounds more direct and aggressive.



j-Adore said:


> The intransitive structure "_me faire culpabiliser_" =_ "mich mich schuldig fühlen *lassen*"._
> 
> *** In "_me *faire* culpabiliser_", the "_faire_" is the key. [_=lassen_]


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> In the 1st, "me" is not correctly placed: "Tu ne me feras pas/plus culpabiliser."
> 
> In the 2nd, the position of "davantage" is not idiomatic. For example: "Elle a menti pour ne pas me (faire) culpabiliser davantage."


Danke sehr!  Ich habe nur selten Probleme, wenn ich Französisch lese, aber wenn ich es schreiben oder sprechen soll, passieren mir oft „Schnitzer“. (Der altbekannte Unterschied zw. "receptive" und "productive knowledge".)
Tu ne me feras pas culpabiliser davantage de t’avoir quitté.
Das sollte dann besser sein. Oder doch nicht? :


JClaudeK said:


> With 'not any longer' =>
> Tu ne réussiras pas à me (faire) culpabiliser plus longtemps .......


Danke auch dir! 

Interessant jedenfalls, dass es ‹ culpabiliser › auch als intransitives Verb gibt. Normalerweise sind Verben, die auf -iser enden, transitiv, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## j-Adore

Schlabberlatz said:


> Tu ne me feras pas culpabiliser davantage de t’avoir quitté.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Interessant jedenfalls, dass es ‹ culpabiliser › auch als intransitives Verb gibt. Normalerweise sind Verben, die auf *-iser *enden, *transitiv*, oder vertue ich mich da?



"économ*iser*", for example, works as both transitive and intransitive verbs.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> "économ*iser*", for example, works as both transitive and intransitive verbs.


Danke sehr!  Mit „normalerweise“ meine ich nicht „alle außer ‹ culpabiliser ›“, sondern lediglich: die deutliche Mehrheit. Aber ich bin mir unsicher, ob es wirklich eine deutliche Mehrheit ist.


----------



## j-Adore

Schlabberlatz said:


> Tu ne me feras *pas *culpabiliser *davantage *de t’avoir quitté.



Tu ne me feras *pas *culpabiliser *plus que ça *de t’avoir quitté!
That being said, I don't use and hear "davantage" that often in colloquial settings. In spontaneous speech, "pas ... plus que ça" would spring to mind instead of "pas ... davantage". The two are similar yet nuanced in meaning and tone, though. It beats me how the nuance of "pas ... plus que ça" can naturally be captured in German.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, beziehen sich ‹ davantage › und ‹ plus que ça › denn auf ‹ faire › oder auf ‹ culpabiliser ›? Ich wollte ja eigentlich (auf Französisch) sagen:
Du wirst mir nicht länger ein schlechtes Gewissen machen/einreden …
Eigentlich müsste das doch irgendwie möglich sein mit ‹ pas… davantage › … da das doch "not… any longer" bedeuten kann … oder ist es doch nicht möglich?


----------



## j-Adore

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, beziehen sich ‹ davantage › und ‹ plus que ça › denn auf ‹ faire › oder auf ‹ culpabiliser ›? Ich wollte ja eigentlich (auf Französisch) sagen:



"culpabiliser", hands down.



Schlabberlatz said:


> _Du wirst mir *nicht länger* ein schlechtes Gewissen machen/einreden …_
> Eigentlich müsste das doch irgendwie möglich sein mit ‹ pas… davantage › … da das doch "not… any longer" bedeuten kann … oder ist es doch nicht möglich?



That English translation on Larousse is not accurate, I'd say. When coupled with the verb "attendre/warten":

"ne ... pas … davantage" = "ne ... plus longtemps" = "not *much *longer" = "nicht mehr lange"

"ne … plus" = "not *any *longer" = "nicht länger / nicht mehr"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gut, dann muss ich etwas anderes basteln.


> − _Spéc._ Il peut être la marque d'une durée supérieure. Synon. _plus longtemps._« _Cette situation est intolérable, me dis-je. Elle ne peut durer davantage_ » (Benoit, _Atlant.,_1919, p. 46)._ Sans tergiverser davantage, il sauta du lit_ (Martin du G., _Thib.,_Été 1914, 1936, p. 251).
> DAVANTAGE : Définition de DAVANTAGE


Tu me fais culpabiliser de t'avoir quitté, mais cette situation ne peut durer davantage.


----------



## j-Adore

@Schlabberlatz Note: Depending on context, "pas ... davantage" can be either: "_Plus, en *quantité*, en *intensité *ou en *durée*_".

In the case of "Je n’attendrai pas davantage" -- _en *durée *_-- therefore, "not much longer"

In the case of "Je ne t'en dirai pas davantage" -- _en *quantité *_-- therefore, "not much more"

In the case of "Tu n’arriveras pas à me faire culpabiliser davantage" -- _en *intensité*_ -- therefore, "not much more guilty"


----------



## Boyar

Gernot Back said:


> _Du redest mir nicht auch noch ein schlechtes Gewissen dafür ein, dass ich mich von dir getrennt habe!_





Gernot Back said:


> Let's wait for @JClaudeK's confirmation.



Auch ich möchte mich dieser Bitte von Gernot Back anschließen.
Außerdem will ich mal meine Variante vorschlagen:

_Du redest mir *kein noch schlechteres* Gewissen dafür ein, dass ich mich von dir getrennt habe!_

Wie klingt der Satz in Euren Ohren?


----------



## Boyar

j-Adore said:


> ... yet nuanced in meaning and tone, though. It beats me how the nuance of "pas ... plus que ça" can naturally be captured in German.


Nuanced _in meaning_ : could you be more precise about that please?
The only difference I can see is in the style of speech (formal, colloquial, informal)


----------



## bearded

Boyar said:


> Du redest mir *kein noch schlechteres* Gewissen dafür ein


Ähnlich meinem Vorschlag in #9.


----------



## j-Adore

Boyar said:


> Nuanced _in meaning_ : could you be more precise about that please?
> The only difference I can see is in the style of speech (formal, colloquial, informal)




The two might look similar on the surface, but in practice, leaving aside the difference in register -- not only do "_pas ... plus que ça_" and "_pas ... davantage_" take on different tones, they are used completely differently.

For instance, in conversaton, I'd say:


_Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *plus que ça*... alors que moi, j'en viens même à passer des nuits blanches sous le stress du travail._

You cannot say: _Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *davantage*... alors que moi, ..._

Here I'm pointing out his nonchalant attitude in an accusing, dismissive tone; "_pas ... plus que ça_" denotes a degree close to 0% -- around 3 or 5%, tops. It's also worth noting that although it takes the comparative form "_plus que_", it isn't used to actually compare two different degrees; the comparative here is in name only, in a manner of speaking.

With "_pas ... davantage_", on the other hand, a true comparison is at work: "_not ... more/longer (than you already have)_". Simply put, "(_pas) ... davantage_" intrinsically carries the sense of "_(not)_ _further / (not) to a further degree_", as in "_pour éviter de compliquer encore davantage la situation_".

In colloquial German, I'd probably express "_pas ... plus que ça_" as:


_Da machst du dir ja anscheinend schon *gar nicht mal so*/*solche *Sorgen ... _[in an accusing, dismissive tone]

= _Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *plus que ça*..._

"_pas ... plus que ça_" is close to "не так (уж) чтобы очень", "не особо", or the colloquial "не ахти как".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> @Schlabberlatz Note: Depending on context, "pas ... davantage" can be either: "_Plus, en *quantité*, en *intensité *ou en *durée*_".
> 
> In the case of "Je n’attendrai pas davantage" -- _en *durée *_-- therefore, "not much longer"
> 
> In the case of "Je ne t'en dirai pas davantage" -- _en *quantité *_-- therefore, "not much more"
> 
> In the case of "Tu n’arriveras pas à me faire culpabiliser davantage" -- _en *intensité*_ -- therefore, "not much more guilty"


Danke sehr! 

Ich kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen, dass Larousse falsch liegt. Das Wörterbuch macht auf mich einen verlässlichen Eindruck. Vielleicht gibt es (kontextabhängig) einfach mehrere Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten?

Noch ein paar Vorschläge:


j-Adore said:


> Es wird dir nicht gelingen, mich mich *schwer*/*schwerer *schuldig fühlen zu lassen.


Es wird dir nicht gelingen, dass ich mich (noch) schuldiger fühle.


j-Adore said:


> Da machst du dir ja anscheinend schon *gar nicht mal so*/*solche *Sorgen


Du machst dir (da) ja anscheinend keine großen Sorgen.
Du scheinst dir da keine großen Sorgen zu machen.

Zu -iser in ‹ culpabiliser › ist mir noch eingefallen, dass es vielleicht deshalb so ungewöhnlich auf mich wirkt, weil es so eine „passive Qualität“ hat, wenn man das so nennen kann. Einem Gefühl unterliegt man, oder man erleidet es … während ‹ économiser › noch eine gewisse „aktive Qualität“ hat.


----------



## Boyar

j-Adore said:


> For instance, in conversaton, I'd say:
> 
> _Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *plus que ça*... alors que moi, ..._
> 
> You cannot say: _Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *davantage*... alors que moi, ..._
> ... It's also worth noting that although it takes the comparative form "_plus que_", it isn't used to actually compare two different degrees ...


Nice catch! What I would suggest as a colloquial equivalent to this "_pas ... plus que ça_" is the German expression "*nicht so sehr*". Here is what I have googled on the Web:

_Dies scheint ihn aber *nicht so sehr* zu interessieren, da Pikachus Zustand für ihn viel wichtiger ist.
Du scheinst dich auch *nicht so sehr* davor zu fürchten.
Du scheinst diesbezüglich *gar nicht so sehr* ergriffen zu sein, was sehr gut ist.
Aber Du scheinst ja *nicht* unbedingt *so sehr* an dem Kadett-E zu hängen..._

(My special thanks for posting Russian equivalents, too. These put me on the right track at once  )


----------



## Schlabberlatz

pas plus que ça - LEO: Übersetzung im Französisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
›nicht besonders‹, ›nicht allzu sehr‹ passen sehr gut.
Das scheint dich nicht allzu sehr zu beunruhigen.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Du scheinst dir da keine großen Sorgen zu machen.


Du scheinst dir da keine allzu großen Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## j-Adore

Boyar said:


> What I would suggest as a colloquial equivalent to this "_pas ... plus que ça_" is the German expression "nicht so sehr".



Hi. Thanks for some additional suggestions. Unfortunately, "*nicht so sehr*" is more like "_pas ... *tant *que ça_" in French -- in which you actually compare two different degrees, as in:

- Alors tu t'y connais bien en vin ?​- *Pas tant que ça*. (Je ne m'y connais *pas tant que ça*)​

"_pas ... plus que ça_" is not neutral in tone, so in order to convey the dismissive, ironic tone perceived, I feel inclined to go one step further and add in some flavour particles.


_Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *plus que ça*..._


Da scheinst du dir *ja nicht *(*unbedingt*/*gerade*) *allzu *große Sorgen zu machen ...



Schlabberlatz said:


> Nice  _Das scheint dich nicht allzu sehr zu beunruhigen._





Schlabberlatz said:


> Nice  _Du scheinst dir da keine allzu großen Sorgen zu machen._


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> _Ça n'a *pas *l'air de t'inquiéter *plus que ça*..._
> 
> 
> Da scheinst du dir *ja nicht *(*unbedingt*/*gerade*) *allzu *große Sorgen zu machen ...


Oder
"Das beunruhigt dich anscheinend/ offensichtlich  *nicht besonders*." (wie von Schlabberlatz schon erwähnt) 

Auf den Rest komme ich später zurück.


----------

